# Franchi Renissance



## texasUT (Oct 6, 2009)

Im new here.Please excuse me if Im posting out of line.Im looking at a 20g Renissance;I like the weight and recoil sys.Is this gun anywhere in the same ballpark as the citori or beretta in the same price range give or take $300.I hope the ?? is not too confusing>>


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I am a huge fan of the Franchi O/U's I have an alcione titanium. The thing is awsome. Light, swings well.... Has a mechanical trigger for the two barrels.... so you don't have to worry in cold weather or shooting with many layers of clothing. I would say they are alittle cheaper then the Brownings.

The biggest advantage I found to going with Franchi's are the triggers. There is only a handful of O/U's made with mechanical triggers! In warm weather you will never notice a difference but late in the season.... 20-30 below with tons of clothing on you will get the first barrel to go but no follow up shot.

They have awsome wood, and great engraving. You will love that bow!


----------



## indsport (Aug 29, 2003)

My wife got one last year and loves it. Broke 22 of 25 on trap the first time she used it. I agree with the previous poster, we were out last year ,ultiple times in sub zero weather and she had no problems.


----------

